# Research Participants: Single Men Seeking Fertility Treatment



## medfertility (Apr 27, 2019)

Hi, I am a student researcher at the University of Warwick. I am researching single men's access to fertility treatment and I'm looking for participants for interviews. If you feel like you fit the criteria below and are interested please contact me for more information or to sign up.
Thanks so much for reading, hope this is okay to be posted on here:
*
Single Men Seeking Fertility Treatment*
Volunteers wanted to participate in an interview for a research study: 
Single Men's Access to Fertility Treatment: A Qualitative Study

We are looking for male participants who are:
•	Single and over 18 years old
and either
•	Currently seeking fertility treatment as an individual or
•	Previously used or thought about fertility treatment as an individual

If this is you and you're interested in participating or you'd like some more information please contact Ellisha Turner on [email protected] at Warwick Medical School


----------

